# CA PE Exam Application Oct 2015



## HI_ee (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone still waiting on word from the board if they are approved? Its been about 2 months for me so far and haven't gotten a postcard yet, is this normal?


----------



## talal033 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm still waiting on hearing back as well. I got my first postcard back already though.


----------



## HI_ee (Jul 1, 2015)

how long has it been since you submitted?


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 2, 2015)

I haven't heard back either. Not even the SASE I included has been sent back. I sent my application about 1 week before it was due, and the tracking number showed it was received. Getting to the point where I am about to call.


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 5, 2015)

Update: Okay so I finally just yesterday received back my first postcard.


----------



## Cali_eng (Jul 5, 2015)

I too am waiting on my Control Systems PE application approval. I sent in my application package in August or September of 2014 (the exam is only offered in the fall) along with my application for the Chemical Engineering PE in April. I received the approval for my chemical engineering PE exam about two weeks after I got my first postcard and I took and passed the test. I called BPELSG two times regarding my application status. The first time I called they said that the application was still with the engineer, the second time I called they just kept repeating the same thing to the effect of: We thank you for your patience but we are not giving any updates regarding applications at this time. Something's going on that's slowing them down, I suppose I'm relieved to hear that others are having this issue as well. FWIW, they were a lot quicker on their turn around the last time. This might have something to do with the new fingerprint requirement but since I submitted my application such a long time ago I don't think that it's applicable.


----------



## Cali_eng (Jul 5, 2015)

And BTW, I did receive my first postcard


----------



## HI_ee (Jul 6, 2015)

Update: Finally got in contact with my evaluator and was told that my application was forward to the engineer for tech evaluation but didn't even get my first postcard yet. He also mentioned that the engineer was out and will return this week so that might have been the reason for the delay but I don't know how many engineers there are that are evaluating. So hopefully people will start to get their approval letter soon.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 6, 2015)

HI_ee said:


> Update: Finally got in contact with my evaluator and was told that my application was forward to the engineer for tech evaluation but didn't even get my first postcard yet. He also mentioned that the engineer was out and will return this week so that might have been the reason for the delay but I don't know how many engineers there are that are evaluating. So hopefully people will start to get their approval letter soon.




What evaluator do you have? It is based on the last name.


----------



## HI_ee (Jul 7, 2015)

nightwing said:


> HI_ee said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Finally got in contact with my evaluator and was told that my application was forward to the engineer for tech evaluation but didn't even get my first postcard yet. He also mentioned that the engineer was out and will return this week so that might have been the reason for the delay but I don't know how many engineers there are that are evaluating. So hopefully people will start to get their approval letter soon.
> ...


Yes it is based on last name but I wonder if the tech evaluator is done the same way?


----------



## jarondd (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the only one still waiting. I submitted my application a couple days before the deadline. I received the first envelope back about two weeks later.


----------



## HI_ee (Jul 9, 2015)

Weird why hasn't anyone said that they have been approved yet, are they that backed up?


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 14, 2015)

Just got an EMAIL today that I was approved (CA PE Mechanical) to take the test. No postcard.


----------



## HI_ee (Jul 14, 2015)

Me too... Finally!


----------



## jarondd (Jul 23, 2015)

I just got my approval email finally.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Let the games begin!


----------



## talal033 (Aug 6, 2015)

Its August 6, and i still havent heard back on any approval. I received my first postcard, still waiting on approval. I starting studying because i cant wait. I hope its not a wasted effort. I guess they must be terribly backed up or if this is standard procedure.


----------



## nightwing (Aug 7, 2015)

talal033 said:


> Its August 6, and i still havent heard back on any approval. I received my first postcard, still waiting on approval. I starting studying because i cant wait. I hope its not a wasted effort. I guess they must be terribly backed up or if this is standard procedure.


When did you apply? I would call them to check.


----------



## talal033 (Aug 12, 2015)

nightwing said:


> talal033 said:
> 
> 
> > Its August 6, and i still havent heard back on any approval. I received my first postcard, still waiting on approval. I starting studying because i cant wait. I hope its not a wasted effort. I guess they must be terribly backed up or if this is standard procedure.
> ...


I applied on May 1st which was the deadline. I called them last week and they told me it is still under review. I asked if they required any additional information and they said they didnt have that information and all they knew was that its still under review. Its soo frustrating because i'm not focusing in my studies due to many people i know who have been rejected for the exam.

I have my Master's Degree so all i need is 1 year of qualifying experience. I can't imagine they are soo stringent on their approval process.


----------



## HI_ee (Aug 12, 2015)

Call your evaluator, I did and he was able to review my application over the phone.


----------



## talal033 (Aug 13, 2015)

HI_ee said:


> Call your evaluator, I did and he was able to review my application over the phone.


Was this for California?


----------



## HI_ee (Aug 13, 2015)

talal033 said:


> HI_ee said:
> 
> 
> > Call your evaluator, I did and he was able to review my application over the phone.
> ...


Yes


----------



## talal033 (Aug 14, 2015)

Just heard back today. Im good to go. Thanks for listening and helping out guys.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 14, 2015)

talal033 said:


> Just heard back today. Im good to go. Thanks for listening and helping out guys.


Good luck on the exam.


----------



## JonVinci (Aug 18, 2015)

talal033 said:


> Just heard back today. Im good to go. Thanks for listening and helping out guys.




How did you hear back from them? What number did you call?

Also, I did the whole application process through the mail, so it's not tied to my account that I took the FE on. Is that a problem?


----------



## talal033 (Aug 18, 2015)

JonVinci said:


> talal033 said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard back today. Im good to go. Thanks for listening and helping out guys.
> ...


I got my postmarked letter back from the board. I suggest you try calling. I think that got things moving for me. 
I think everyone does everything through the mail so don't worry about that.


----------



## JonVinci (Aug 21, 2015)

talal033 said:


> JonVinci said:
> 
> 
> > talal033 said:
> ...


Man, I tried calling and kept getting routed to the same woman's voicemail that said "do to the volume of requests, I will no longer be giving status updates on PE applications". What!?

The September 3rd deadline is approaching fast for signing up for a test date and I still don't know if I'm even taking it :|


----------

